# Newly scaped 75g Rhom tank



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I know this tank will most likely change quite a bit as I get more plants, but I was wanting some feedback on how this looks as of now.. You can't see some of the fore/midground plants, but they are there.. Picture it with the plants grown in, and a rhom in there







(he is comming tomorrow)
Also, since I don't have enough regular hairgrass right now, I will be planting it in more places in place of some of the glosso that is in there


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Looks like your off to a good start. For some reason I think some corkscrew vals would look awsome in there, and would make a good security plant for a rhom especially if it is a small one. keep updating.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm definately getting more plants--pittsburgh aquarium plant club meeting is sunday, and I'm gonna get some clippings from everyones tank lol.
OOH!! I'm sending away for some red pygmy chain sword 'micro' 
should get it next week to mix with the dwarf hairgrass! -should be sweet.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm definately getting more plants--pittsburgh aquarium plant club meeting is sunday, and I'm gonna get some clippings from everyones tank lol.
> OOH!! I'm sending away for some red pygmy chain sword 'micro'
> should get it next week to mix with the dwarf hairgrass! -should be sweet.


I just bought some pygmy chain swords tonight at elmers. I live about 1/2 mile from them.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> I'm definately getting more plants--pittsburgh aquarium plant club meeting is sunday, and I'm gonna get some clippings from everyones tank lol.
> OOH!! I'm sending away for some red pygmy chain sword 'micro'
> should get it next week to mix with the dwarf hairgrass! -should be sweet.


I just bought some pygmy chain swords tonight at elmers. I live about 1/2 mile from them.
[/quote]

the chain swords Im getting are skinnier than them, and they get red under higher light. Gonna look awesome


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks good, I would put some more of those low lying rocks in there on the left side to fill that in some, or do you plan to have an open carpeted area over there? Can't wait to see your rhom and tank all grown in.

ps found a 5# tank for 30 bucks! Way better than what I was finding on ebay and around town.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome man, your rhom is going to love it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Henry! I hope maintenence doesn't become a hazard with the swimming razor blade in there!!

Chuck-glad 2 hear u found a cylander!! cool! Ya, the whole left side will be either dwarf hairgrass or what is there now, Glosso (with red dwarf chain sword--to be added next week).. not sure maybe both? in that pic, you can't even see the hairgrass on the 'mound.' It is all over it, around the rocks and on top of it

I have decided to change the scape in the left corner.. the crypts will come much closer, and I will fill in the corner from the jutting rock with stem plants the rhom could hide in.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

OK--just got back from plant club meeting, and got some Ludwigia inclinata ver verticillata 'Cuba' -Ludwigia repens-Rubin--Micranthemum umbrosum and some others you can't really see..

gives my new killer a good place to hide


----------

